# ipod laser engraving...



## acc30 (Apr 26, 2006)

Set on buying myself a shuffle, just cause... well look at it. I planned on just buying it from some retail store really, but then, I thought of the laser engraving option from the apple store. Is this only available from an online purchase? How many people have really gotten an engraving done in the past or plan on in the future? Mostly, for those who have had one done on their ipod, what did you guys by any chance put on your ipod?


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

On my iPod I put my name and web site...in case it's lost or stolen.

On a nano I put a birthday greeting for my sister.


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

My daughter put her name and a suitably adolescent slang phrase on her Mini; I put some appropriate lyrics on my iPod. Since I like the idea that I may be the only person with those lyrics on an iPod (however unlikely that is), I won't be posting them.

Anyway, acc30, I like the engraving enough that I bought a new case through which I could actually see it (it had been hidden by my previous case). Obviously, ordering through the Apple Store is not as quick as a trip to Best Buy, but if you like the idea of a personalized iPod, it's worth the wait.


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 21, 2004)

I've heard that the engraving will lower the resale value but I've never let that stop me. I have two 3G iPods, got them both engraved, and just ordered the new shuffle last week and got engraving on it too.

I think engraving is a nice touch, I like the fact that Apple offers it for free. 

Of course if you don't want to wait for shipping from Apple, you can always go into a retail shop and buy an iPod without engraving, then go into a place that does engraving and have whatever you want on it, wherever you want. I've read of some people doing that too.

-Stephanie


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Go for the engraving. If years from now you sell the iPod, remind the potential purchaser how much time they spend looking at the back of the iPod, while it is out of a protective case.

Of course, you won't be looking at the back much, but you'll always know your engraving is there. It's worth it.


----------



## acc30 (Apr 26, 2006)

Despite the waiting period.... I have placed my order for my new personalized iPod shuffle, can't wait!  

....now I wait


----------



## CN (Sep 3, 2004)

Even though I know it hurts the resale value, I got my 4gb Green Nano engraved...I figure I will be keeping it long enough that resale value was not too big of a worry. 

Anyhow, since I love The Who (going to see them in concert in Dec!) I got "Tommy, can you hear me?" engraved on the back. I like that song, and the Tommy album/rock opera is awesome! I also thought it was kind of appropriate for something you listen to (the "can you hear me" part anyways).


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

I took advantage of the free engraving for my 80GB black iPod. I had to think about it for a day as I wanted to have something on it in case it got stolen, but I also wanted something memorable. I ended up putting my name and 7 digit phone number on one line and the phrase "Mac User Forever!" on thee other line.


----------



## billwong (Jan 6, 2002)

On an iPod I bought for our son, I put:

"Apple Prototype, not for resale."

He thought that was cool.


----------



## JPL (Jan 21, 2005)

billwong said:


> On an iPod I bought for our son, I put:
> 
> "Apple Prototype, not for resale."
> 
> He thought that was cool.


 I think that is cool also


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Geez, you might as well have engraved, "Question Authority." ; )





billwong said:


> On an iPod I bought for our son, I put:
> 
> "Apple Prototype, not for resale."
> 
> He thought that was cool.


----------

